# Share your techniques for access panels in finished ceilings and walls



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

Share your techniques for access panels in finished ceilings and walls. I know there's a lot of ways to create access panels for use in finished walls and ceilings to get at plumbing and electrical. I'd like to see/hear what people have done for clean looking installations.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I like the Watts panels. Spring loaded and paintable. I have one in my house and have used them for customers.


----------



## Toothpick (Nov 30, 2006)

I've seen it done with "dummy" registers / cold airs.


----------



## ATH (Feb 14, 2006)

We have used the spring-loaded plastic covers frequently. They are inexpensive and look OK.

Sometimes you have to be a bit creative. We had one customer who had some plumbing behind some drywall ... including valves and such. A plumber cut out a HUGE hole to be able to get at all of it. We installed one panel from a louvered bi-fold door kit over the hole which reached most of the way from the floor to the ceiling. Magnetic catches in several places hold it closed.


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm updating my own thread. For the existing tub access panel hole (~12"x24"), I went with a quick, easy and cheap route. I bought the right size cabinet door for $5 from a local building materials surplus warehouse, painted it and screwed it into the studs. Couldn't have been easier than that and it looks good too.

Hmm, I thought I had a picture of it but I guess not.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

This is an *older thread*, But I will post these pics anyways:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

That is a Watts panel.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

Nice job with camaflaging it. But that looks like a sewer (drain pipe) clean out. I don't see a snake whipping around in there without doing drywall damage.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

747 said:


> Nice job with camaflaging it. But that looks like a sewer (drain pipe) clean out. I don't see a snake whipping around in there without doing drywall damage.


They have a lead in sleeve for such occasions. I think some call it an "elephant trunk" for slang. Keeps from beating up the surroundings.


----------



## MSSI (Mar 25, 2006)

AtlanticWBConst said:


> This is an *older thread*, But I will post these pics anyways:




Cut the hole at least 1/2' smaller than the template they provide, otherwise they fit a little sloppy


----------

